
The US Military Is Chopping Up Its Iron Man Suit for Parts - smacktoward
https://www.defenseone.com/technology/2019/02/us-military-chopping-its-iron-man-suit-parts/154706/
======
rbanffy
It's nice to see the US military working in sci-fi and fantasy.

They could throw in a couple billion to also develop some form of non-reactive
propulsion to go with their inexhaustible and clean power supply.

